# Đại lý chinh thức chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin giá rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (19/11/20)

*Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng?*


*Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin* hay *máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin* đều là những sản phẩm thuộc dòng thương mại (SkyAir) của hãng điều hòa số 1 Nhật Bản – Daikin. Có thể nói, kể cả về chất lượng làm mát hay thiết kế hình dáng thì, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin, đều mang lại sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho khách hàng.
 Tất nhiên, bạn không thể lựa chọn đồng thời cả máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng. Nhưng chính sự đẳng cấp và chất lượng không thể chê vào đâu được của 2 sản phẩm khiến bạn khá băn khoăn: *Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin** hay tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng?
Xem thêm: **nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-daikin-hay-tu-dung-daikin-cho-nha-hang.html*








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin được chụp thực tế sau khi lắp đặt _



*SO SÁNH GIỮA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN HAY TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin**.*



Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ
Xem giá máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cụ thể theo từng model và công suất máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin.*



Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 27.800.000đ – 60.900.000đ.
Xem giá máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cụ thể theo từng model và công suất máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin được chụp thực tế_








*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO CHUYÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN HAY TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN CHO NHÀ HÀNG?*
 Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng chuyên nghiệp và uy tín nhất mà bạn đang cần nhất.

Chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh từ trụ sở chính của Daikin tại Việt Nam. Mọi sản phẩm đều nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.
 Đội ngũ kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng, bên cạnh đó, các công trình lớn và tầm cỡ như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, hội trường, showroom, biệt thự liền kề, chung cư cao cấp,… cũng được chúng tôi thầu và nhận về sự hài lòng của khách hàng.


=> Tham khảo thêm tại ĐÂY để biết thêm về những công trình do Hải Long Vân hoàn thành nhé!

​



_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin được lắp đặt phù hợp hầu hết mọi không gian rộng, cần làm lạnh nhanh_​

Không gian nhà hàng thường gắn với sự đẳng cấp và sang trọng, tất nhiên, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay tủ đứng Daikin đều rất phù hợp với không gian này. Nhưng bên cạnh đó, máy lạnh giấu trần (âm trần) nối ống gió vẫn là một trong những sự lựa chọn cho vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà hàng.
 Là dòng máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió, cho nên, làn gió của máy lạnh này sẽ nhẹ nhàng hơn, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người dùng tốt hơn. Chưa kể đến, khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ của sản phẩm này là tuyệt đối, hình dáng mặt nạ thổi gió sẽ do bạn lựa chọn và yêu cầu người thợ thiết kế cho bạn.
Một số hình ảnh thực tế công ty Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin & máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin:




















*LỜI KẾT.*
​Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn hoạt động 24/7 để kịp thời hỗ trợ bạn về vấn đề nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng, đồng thời, mọi vấn đề liên quan đến hệ thống máy lạnh cho bất kì không gian nào, nhé!
 Ngoài việc là đơn vị _lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng_, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý cung cấp và nhận thầu cho mọi công trình với các sản phẩm máy lạnh multi, máy lạnh giấu trần (âm trần) nối ống gió các hãng với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

